

Show HN: Akayame, Yet Another Markdown Editor - bambax
http://akaya.me/

======
bambax
What it does:

\- preview in context: the paragraph being edited is kept into view

\- converter: converts HTML or rich text TO Markdown, to import legacy content

\- document manager / library: stores documents and versions

Everything works locally, no login necessary, and no round trip to the server
for save or download (documents are saved to the server as a backup, but it
will be possible to turn this off).

Browser support:

\- tested successfully in most recent versions of Firefox, Chrome and Safari

\- actually works in IE8 too, but the UI is broken because of CSS
misunderstandings (this will be fixed)

\- Opera almost works but the download function (which uses Downlodify /
Flash) doesn't work, and hangs the browser if used. Not sure how to fix this.

Immediate next steps:

\- RTF export (in the works)

\- offline operation (almost done)

